# Looking to upgrade fishfinder/plotter



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

I recently installed raymarines ev100 autopilot and my old gps needs upgraded also. I could use it but would need to buy the adapter and cable for couple hundred. So figure just upgrade! Anyone have suggestions on good unit to go to? Thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love hummingbird. They have great customer service and are user friendly. I had a 597ci hd di then upgraded to the 798 ci hd si. I don't know what sort of options or price range is but look around at the 798ci hd si, you should be able to find one for 650-700.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the 1198 Hummingbird on my boat and love it. Use it mainly on erie for eyes and perch. I have mine setup with a high speed transducer and it marks fish going 20-30 mph. Combine it with a Navionics chip and you will have a great unit! Another thing with Hummingbird, you can sign up to be a Hummingbird Select member (its free) and get free updates on your unit for life. Your unit never gets outdated. The Lawrance units look pretty good also but i have always been a bird fan.


----------



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the input! I want to stay under about 1200 if possible and get what I want. The unit needs to be nmea 2000 and I would like a 7 or 8 inch display. Also needs to talk to the AP. I fish mainly erie. I will research the hummingbird units. Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lowrance is currently offering $200 rebates on HDS 7 touch. Best deal I found was from Fin Feather Fur. Came out cheaper than a regular HDS 7. Worth a look.


----------

